
Elon Musk Promises a Truly Self-Driving Tesla in 2020 - SCAQTony
https://www.wired.com/story/elon-musk-tesla-full-self-driving-2019-2020-promise/
======
danso
This seems like an extremely optimistic timeline. According to their latest CA
DMV disengagement report, Tesla did not drive any autonomous miles in 2018 on
California public roads, same as 2017 [0]. Does Tesla have another engineering
hub in another state in which it is testing self-driving in real-world
conditions?

[0] [https://electrek.co/2019/02/13/tesla-autonomous-mileage-
cali...](https://electrek.co/2019/02/13/tesla-autonomous-mileage-california-
report-full-self-driving/)

------
jmpman
Until these self driving cars can navigate a rural Michigan blizzard, they’re
not level 5. Right now, they barely function during perfect Phoenix weather.

------
ishan1121
What's the difference between truly self driving and the current self-driving?

~~~
abdelhamidem
There are several levels of driving automation, from 0 (warning system) to 5
(completely robotic taxi) But in exec speak it goes: self driving, to truly
self driving, to really truly self driving, to seriously self driving, to this
time it's self driving for realz, and so on...

Teslas are considered level 2/3, and since he said the car will be able to
pick you up in a parking lot...I guess he means level 5!? I'm doubtful they
could make such a qualitative jump in one year

------
lowlevel
Who is asking for this? Even if they can get them to not kill people and co-
exist with human drivers... why would anyone want to own one of these? Why
wouldn't you just hire/summon one as needed?

------
Piskvorrr
Yeah, yeah. This time it will be really sorta almost self driving, not like
last time it was promised.

